# Creating a New Hobo Code



## Matt Derrick (Feb 16, 2017)

i was looking at an old post here on stp that linked to this old hobo code from the late 1800's:


Decide your own life, don't let another person run or rule you.
Help your fellow hobos whenever and wherever needed, you may need their help someday.
Help all runaway children, and try to induce them to return home.
Do not allow other hobos to molest children, expose all molesters to authorities, they are the worst garbage to infest any society.
Do not cause problems in a train yard, another hobo will be coming along who will need passage through that yard.
When traveling, ride your train respectfully, take no personal chances, cause no problems with the operating crew or host railroad, act like an extra crew member.
Try to stay clean, and boil up wherever possible.
If in a community jungle, always pitch in and help.
Always respect nature, do not leave garbage where you are jungling.
When jungling in town, respect handouts, do not wear them out, another hobo will be coming along who will need them as bad, if not worse than you.
Do not allow yourself to become a stupid drunk and set a bad example for locals' treatment of other hobos.
When no employment is available, make your own work by using your added talents at crafts.
Always try to find work, even if temporary, and always seek out jobs nobody wants. By doing so you not only help a business along, but ensure employment should you return to that town again.
Don't take advantage of someone who is in a vulnerable situation, locals or other hobos.
When in town, always respect the local law and officials, and try to be a gentleman at all times.
anyways, i was wondering what this list code of ethics would look like for StP users if it was updated to today's standards. if we can come up with something most of us can agree on, i'd like to include it in the book i'm working on.

remember that this would be a guide/list of suggestions for newbie travelers so they don't become scum fuck a-holes. that's the idea anyways. what do you think would be good for this list?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 16, 2017)

ide say the old code still holds pretty relevant today, give or take a few ways things are worded:


Decide your own life, don't let another person run or rule you. ( i dont think much has to be said about this one, its pretty right on )
Help your fellow hobos whenever and wherever needed, you may need their help someday. (yes, but also dont trust just anybody with a backpack and a dirty dog. alot of people will smell the green on you and take advantage of it)
Help all runaway children, and try to induce them to return home. (dont lie about yer age if you are underage! if you are and are travelling with others its yer responsibility to come forward and let people know, under 18 any respectable 'bo isnt gonna want to be near you for obvious reasons. under 21 and yer putting people providing you with alcohol in danger of another charge if the law shows up and yer piss drunk)
Do not allow other hobos to molest children, expose all molesters to authorities, they are the worst garbage to infest any society. ( call out rapists, people who prey on vulnerable folks etc etc and dont travel with these people. if you do, be prepared to be grouped with these sick fucking people )
Do not cause problems in a train yard, another hobo will be coming along who will need passage through that yard. (acting like a dick head rolling into a yard naked riding on the nose of a unit does not make you a train rebel, it makes you a moron, the extra 2 likes you get on facebook for the picture is not worth the trouble you just gave to every other rider passing through that area for god only knows how long. be ninja. stay low and out of sight. its day one shit. )
When traveling, ride your train respectfully, take no personal chances, cause no problems with the operating crew or host railroad, act like an extra crew member. (pretty much covered in number 5 )
Try to stay clean, and boil up wherever possible. (yea i know dirt dont hurt. and i completly agree. but nothing puts off small town locals or makes you a target for police harassment then being dirtier then you need to be, these days anybody can walk into a fast food restaurent and wipe their face down, and wash their hands. it helps you fit in better in town. less attention is good. nothing ruins another persons time in a town as much as getting there and being chased off by the law the first hour because some asshole last week was walking around town begging with shit in his carhartts showing off his staph infection to strangers )
If in a community jungle, always pitch in and help. (ide say a true jungle is all but dead these days but for a more modern guideline ide say something along the lines of if you meet a group of folks who have been flying/crack spanging/jugging/busking/doing day labor whatever dont just walk up and expect to be fed and boozed up if you cant pull yer own weight somehow )
Always respect nature, do not leave garbage where you are jungling. (dont shoot dope at hop outs, dont shit at hop outs, dont fucking break glass at hop outs )
When jungling in town, respect handouts, do not wear them out, another hobo will be coming along who will need them as bad, if not worse than you. ( still holds up pretty well ide say, dont spend 3 weeks drinking side walk slammies because you found the OMG BEST KICK DOWN SPOT, someone rolling through might be outta food and may have a hard time because you wanted to blow up a town. not cool. )
Do not allow yourself to become a stupid drunk and set a bad example for locals' treatment of other hobos. ( still holds up )
When no employment is available, make your own work by using your added talents at crafts. ( same i think this holds up maybe even more so now with people selling things they have made etc etc )
Always try to find work, even if temporary, and always seek out jobs nobody wants. By doing so you not only help a business along, but ensure employment should you return to that town again. ( ide like to think suggesting folks take day labor work or anything similiar would be realistic but...i kinda dont. )
Don't take advantage of someone who is in a vulnerable situation, locals or other hobos. ( seriously respect locals, you are in their town. alot of places still arnt used to a group of 8 crusty kids with 13 dogs sleeping in a bush behind where they work. try to not be a intrusive dick )
When in town, always respect the local law and officials, and try to be a gentleman at all times. ( ide say if you are somewhere with possibly a dog of a certain breed, or a big knife or pepper spray etc etc, maybe hit up that big building with all the books and check into local law, its pretty stupid to walk around with yer big ass bowie knife hanging from yer belt trying to show off if its clearly against the law, so yer asking for trouble. dont give anyone more of a reason to not like you right away )


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 17, 2017)

I feel like it should be pretty damn similar. Although there's so many kids out here that have no code of ethics for being on the road at all. Breaking bottles in the street. Acting like and asshole in front of kids. Leaving trash everywhere. Just being disrespectful to anywhere that they go, and leaving a bad taste in the locals mouth for anyone else who comes through. A code of hobo ethics should be enforced. And I think most of that list is pretty good advice, maybe take out the outdated stuff and add some more current information.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 17, 2017)

I think being a good human is timeless. That being said we could update it to sound more modern, but I feel like shits already covered pretty good there. I like the original list because it breaks things down into the most basic phrases, if things get to wordy the original sentiment could get lost.


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 17, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> i was looking at an old post here on stp that linked to this old hobo code from the late 1800's:
> 
> 
> Decide your own life, don't let another person run or rule you.
> ...



1) decide your own life, take responsibility for your actions and never rule anyone or let yourself be ruled.
2) help out whoever, whenever, however you can. Treat people in need the way you'd want to be treated in need. We all fall, need help to get back up, and depend on the people around us to survive. Remember, this is a community if we make it one.
3) Take special heed of the runaways. Understand their situation at home may be something they need to escape, but they need special help. Protect them at all costs from predators.
4) green light all rapists. Intervene in any case of sexual assault.
5) don't fuck around or just hand out crew changes to anyone. It's hard enough dealing with the Bulls without fucks leaving trash broken bottles and bad memories in the yard.
6) the employees and yard workers are not to be treated as Bulls. They are middle class workers who make this life possible for us. RESPECT THEM.
7) respect your body, sleep with your shoes on get peed on, take care of your feet and teeth.
8) always help the local community if you can.
9) hike it in, hike it out. Clean up after yourself so someone else doesn't have to do it for you. RESPECT THE SPACE.
10) Spange with respect, don't harris people or blow up spots. Respect buskers and give them space unless you're kicking down. Pay it forward when possible.
11) Drink responsible, get shwilly in appropriate places, do not allow shwilly drama to be personal. We all make dumb choice when we're drunk, be aware of your surroundings when drinking. Try and help someone who's making a mistake because of boozes, knock the shit out of someone who deserves it.
12) work whenever you have the chance. A job is not the only route of work. Work trade is the best route.
13) offer locals and the people who help you out free work. Show people there's an alternative to capitalism and that kids who don't want a job aren't lazy, they just want to work for a purpose rather than profit.
14) treat people in tight spots how you'd wanna be treated. Protect the weak from bullies and always look out for your fellow travelers. No one is looking out for us except for us!
15) choose your battles, fight for your rights in the most effective way as possible. Try not to be a dick, other travelers will be harassed by police if you cause them problems but always unite against injustice


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 17, 2017)

I really appreciate the suggestions so far! Is there things that could be added that aren't particular to train culture, but travel culture in general? 

Also, yeah, feel free to be as wordy as you want, I will condense it all down into simple terms in the final version...


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 17, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> I really appreciate the suggestions so far! Is there things that could be added that aren't particular to train culture, but travel culture in general?
> 
> Also, yeah, feel free to be as wordy as you want, I will condense it all down into simple terms in the final version...



1)don't claim to travel longer than you have, being green is A-okay, we all need help when we start. Be who you are and be proud of it, but drop the fucking ego and never try and claim some sort of status. Oogles fuck off.

2) don't be something or someone your not for a fashion statement. Be as clean or dirty as YOU want, not what you expect people to prefer.

3) don't be afraid to ask for help

4) but don't be a fucking drainbow. You shouldn't be entitled but appreciative of the spaces and experiences people provide for you

I'll post more In a moment gotta go haha


----------



## Art101 (Feb 17, 2017)

I think Herps pretty much nailed it spot on.


----------



## AnOldHope (Feb 17, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> I really appreciate the suggestions so far! Is there things that could be added that aren't particular to train culture, but travel culture in general?
> 
> Also, yeah, feel free to be as wordy as you want, I will condense it all down into simple terms in the final version...



This sounds like it's going to be a really sharp book. I have no useful interpretation of the code because I haven't experienced being a traveler. You'd wind up with useless stuff, like:

19) Supermutants should only be fired upon if their radar blip is red. 

19b) Supermutants with dialogue options should be spoken with to discover quests and gain information.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 18, 2017)

I think maybe around 10 should be something about supporting local business when applicable. And somewhere else about keeping the spaces you occupy clean even if you have to pick up others trash. Probably around 9 or so. I think it should really just be alot of reiteration giving examples to refrence the time. Throw some humor in there and flavor of the traveller squatter culter of today.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd say it's still pretty relevant. My only edit would be to rule out #15. 

They don't respect me, won't respect them.
#ACAB


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 18, 2017)

ALL COPS ARE BASTARDS!
Fuck yea fuck yea.

My only thing behind that there's a difference behind if it's a demonstration, honestly defending yourself, or if you're just generally being a dick in a town and not taking responsibility of why the cops are harassing you. If a cop wakes you up for just sleeping that's a different story, but we all live in these streets and just aimlessly telling every pig to fuck off because you were dancing nude in the street and physically assaulting people who don't kick down makes us all look bad


----------



## Mikedubz (Feb 20, 2017)

If you don't have a sense of courtesy, decency, and respect, a hobo code will not help you. There's a lot of a holes out there that f*ck up and ruin places for the rest of us. I see and experience it alot and I don't tolerate it. If you can't hang and be cool, hold your liquor, or whatever, you got to go. The majority of people are really cool, descent, and respectful, but it only takes a couple of asses to screw all that up. I like that there is a "code" and it should be upheld at all times. I try to abide by the adage " give respect recieve respect. "


----------



## AnOldHope (Feb 21, 2017)

Mikedub said:


> If you don't have a sense of courtesy, decency, and respect, a hobo code will not help you. There's a lot of a holes out there that f*ck up and ruin places for the rest of us. I see and experience it alot and I don't tolerate it. If you can't hang and be cool, hold your liquor, or whatever, you got to go. The majority of people are really cool, descent, and respectful, but it only takes a couple of asses to screw all that up. I like that there is a "code" and it should be upheld at all times. I try to abide by the adage " give respect recieve respect. "



How is the "you got to go" enforced? Does the group just move on without the offending individual(s), or are they otherwise compelled to depart a given camp or squat?


----------



## Mikedubz (Feb 21, 2017)

Usually it is a group effort.


----------



## AnOldHope (Feb 21, 2017)

Mikedub said:


> Usually it is a group effort.



So by conversation the group reaches a consensus that someone should leave? What if that person refuses to leave?


----------



## Mikedubz (Feb 21, 2017)

It doesn't happen often, but when it does. Yeah they end up leaving.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 21, 2017)

AnOldHope said:


> So by conversation the group reaches a consensus that someone should leave? What if that person refuses to leave?



what do you think?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 21, 2017)

AnOldHope said:


> So by conversation the group reaches a consensus that someone should leave? What if that person refuses to leave?



I definitely think this is worth debating, but perhaps we could start another thread for it?


----------



## Mikedubz (Feb 21, 2017)

I think so too.


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry if there's some redundancy here with the already stated items in this _Code of the Road_. I just want to add the things I've picked up over the years to this healthy, wholesome stew of principles.
Some simple maxims I generally follow:
>When at a squat/jungle/camp/boondocking
_*-Take only memories and leave only footprints*_. And it doesn't hurt or take much time to pick up some things if it's trashy, leave the place a little better than when you came (jonesing tweakers are useful for this as they often clean up thoroughly in hopes of finding lost dope/cash/toys)
>When catching out/stowing away:
*-Get down, stay down, shut up.  *Within reason obviously. Anxious chatterboxes will bait you out in your clandestine endeavours, educate them. A wise man has something to say, a fool has to say something. Those people who think they know everything are a great annoyance to those of us that do. Segue into the next point...
>When dealing with greenhorns/oogles:
_*-Know the way, go the way, and show the way. *_Tell them and they'll forget, teach them and they'll remember, but involve them and they will learn. Lead by example. Don't be stingy with knowledge, it's free. Share the code of the road, and the road will reward us all.
>When you can:
_*-Sharing is caring.*_ I know, I know. This kind of life ain't kindergarten, but the rule should still apply. Character is how you treat those who can do nothing for you. it's In any case, things usually come back around, to the generous and to the greedy. 
>When someone does you dirty:
_*-An eye for an eye leaves everyone blind.*_  Vengeance tastes sweet but it seldom improves the overall situation and often just causes more unnecessary noise, heat, and drama. Sometimes you just gotta let shit go, at least for the time being anyways, after all revenge is a dish best served cold. I understand this is all a bit contradictory but some shit you just can't let go. People who don't let anything go populate the penitentiaries.
>When "the Fear" strikes:
_*-Smart choices come from experience, experience comes from dumb choices. *_Don't be afraid to at least try something, after all it's the journey and not the destination right? After all, the cave you fear to enter holds the treasures that you seek. When opportunity knocks some fools are in the backyard seeking 4 leaf clovers. Whether you think you can or think you can't, you're probably right! Even in failing you succeed at learning.

If I'm way off base here at any point feel free to put me "back on track" as the old sage 'boes would say.


----------



## Toni Montana (Feb 25, 2017)

Amen Radio Ray. Youre always so full of little proverbs like these. But youre a goddamn cleaning Nazi! Luv ya tho! You forgot the one you always say about, be fearful when others are greedy and be greedy when others are fearful.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Feb 27, 2017)

Always say thank you. nobody owes us a ride, a meal, a place to sleep, or some change. those are things people do out of kindness, make sure they know it is appreciated, then they will be more likely to help another misfit traveler in the future.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 30, 2017)

just a small update, i've compiled all of the suggestions so far and i'm working on compressing it all down into simple language. i'll post the end result here for everyone to critique and suggest changes.

thank you all for the help, it's been immensely useful.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2017)

Okay! So I've been working on this for the past two days, and here is the list i've compiled! I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm posting it here to see if folks can point out anything I'm missing or any flaws in my philosophy, etc. So post your suggestions!

huge thanks to @wizehop, @Sirius, and @Ray Lockwood for their suggestions!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since there seem to be a lot of Drainbows, Scum Fucks, Oogles, and Hipsters in the travel punk world of late, I thought it might be helpful to go over a few suggestions on how to be a good traveler. Ideally, I’d like to create a traveler culture in the future that is made up of the kinds of people that give back to the world instead of only taking from it. I think being a good human being is timeless, so not unlike previous codes of ethics passed around from hobo to hobo back in the late 1800’s, think of this as a ‘new’ hobo / punk traveler code to live by.

Be humble & avoid entitlement

Popularity comes through humility and doing good deeds; not by proving you’re better than others. Nobody owes you a ride, meal, place to sleep, or some change. Those are things people do out of kindness, so make sure they know it is appreciated, that way they will be more likely to help other misfit travelers in the future.

No gods, no masters

Ultimate freedom lies being able to decide your own life, and accept the consequences of doing so. If you need to let someone rule you (i.e. working a job / having a boss) do it with the goal of becoming your own person once again, hopefully better off than you were before.

Only steal from corporations, not people.

Remember, corporations are not people; while not all of them are evil, most corporations have to be in order to compete in our capitalist society. Make sure you know the difference between a locally owned grocery and a multi-national conglomerate. Give your money to former, and take what you can from the latter.

Always try to find work before panhandling.

Sure, it’s a hell of a lot easier to ask people for money than it is to work for it, but that money is coming from the kindness of an individual that sympathizes with your position. This is probably because it’s not that far removed from their own, or they’ve been in a similar place before. Don’t abuse the hard work others had to do to earn the money that was given to you.

Also, remember that ‘work’ doesn’t have to be a ‘job’. Doing things like making jewelry or selling dumpstered items on eBay can be a great way to support yourself and keep your freedom.

Only panhandle for things you need, not things you want.

Food, shelter, and clothing are all examples of needs. Booze, drugs, toys and other things that are not completely necessary to your existence are wants. If there’s something you want as opposed to need, find a job and work for it. Making others do that work for you is incredibly dishonest.

Respect handouts and don’t wear them out.

Another traveler will be coming along who needs them as bad (if not worse) than you. If you must panhandle, do so respectfully and non-aggressively. Don’t be greedy; when you’ve got what you need, move on. If you’re spanging as a group, everyone should pitch in what they made and divide that equally or collectively use the money to spend on the needs of the group.

Do your best to maintain a reasonable level of hygiene.

Nothing puts off small town locals or makes you a target for police harassment more than being dirtier than you need to be. If your friends can smell you, it’s time to find a bath, shower, local river, or take a bird bath in a fast food restaurant bathroom.

Always respect nature and don’t leave garbage in your wake. 

Don’t leave trash behind in the park, don’t take a dump in hobo jungles, and don’t go smashing bottles under bridges just because there’s no one there to stop you. Take only pictures, leave only footprints.

Everything in moderation.

Don’t be afraid to let loose and party like it’s the end of the world every once in a while. Everyone should be able to relax and get out of their heads for a bit, just make sure you can put yourself back together the next day. That said, if getting wasted becomes a need that you can’t control, find a way to get help and continue your travels on the sober path.

Pitch in and help when needed.

Help out whoever, whenever, however you can. Treat people in need the way you'd want to be treated in need. We all fall, need help to get back up, and depend on the people around us to survive. Whether you’re someone’s house guest, just met a group of new travelers on the street, or have been traveling with someone on the road for any period of time always contribute and try to pull your own weight.

When train hopping, ride your train respectfully, don’t take chances, and don’t cause problems for the crew or train yard.

Rolling into a yard naked riding on the nose of a unit does not make you a train rebel, it makes you a moron. The extra two likes you get on Facebook for that picture is not worth the trouble you’ve just given to every other rider passing through that area for god knows how long. Be ninja. Stay low and out of sight.

Call out all assaults on women, people of color, and LGBT.

Everyone is welcome in the travel punk world, and all of them deserve respect. Even if you are not a member of these groups yourself, you can be an ally to them and work together to make the world a more tolerant place.

Be open to new experiences and try to say ‘yes’ to everything!

Don't be afraid to try new things. If someone asks you to join them in an activity, imagine what it would be like to say ‘yes’ before you decline the offer. Even if you don’t feel like doing that thing, say yes anyways! It’s entirely possible that you will reach the end of that day being glad you did.


----------

